# Kitchen Aid or Bosch mixer?



## msbirdchat (Dec 1, 2015)

Which new mixer is best for home use? The Kitchen Aid or the Bosch? I like to bake bread. I have heard that the Kitchen Aid cannot handle kneading bread as well as the Bosch. I also bake cakes and cookies. I bake fruit cakes in the fall, so the batter is very heavy.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

As a generaliztion, I'd take KitchenAid over Bosch. it will matter how big a motor you get matched to the bowl size


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

If you are just using it for breads, Bosch. If you will be doing a equal amount of varying items, kitchen aid.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

You can get a good used built like a tank Hobart N5 5 qt mixer for around $1k from ebay. Shop around.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

msbirdchat said:


> Which new mixer is best for home use? The Kitchen Aid or the Bosch? I like to bake bread. I have heard that the Kitchen Aid cannot handle kneading bread as well as the Bosch. I also bake cakes and cookies. I bake fruit cakes in the fall, so the batter is very heavy.


I would go for a KitchenAid mixer . . . however, one of the important things is getting one that has the power you want. Avoid the tilt-style KitchenAid mixers and go for one that has a lift stand and at least a 6 qt capacity. Yes, it's going to cost more . . . but, it's better suited to what you want to do.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

I like the recommendation of the hobart N5, they are a commercial tank and will, in a non-commercial setting, outlast you. Heck, we THRASHED ours daily and it outlasted the kitchen we worked in. Plus, being geared rather than regulated, you have some real churn power in that unit. 

Following that is the Kitchenaid, BUT... You want to make sure you have a "professional series" (6500 or better, preferrably the 7 quart or larger) as you want the DC motor over it's louder and more anemic AC cousin. If you like breaking mixers, get the tilt head one. Don't say you weren't warned... 

I honestly don't know much about Bosch, but if their other products are an indication, they've kind of gone downhill.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[JUSTIFY]I'm not so sure that all that many people really need a _Hobart_ mixer sitting on their kitchen counter. It's kinda like telling people to buy a _Robot Coupe_ when they ask about food processors. They're great machines. I like both companies. I'm just sayin' for _John/Jane Doe Public _... It's a serious bit of overkill for their home cooking equipment $$$.

I've only had _Kitchen-Aid_ ... but I've never heard anyone complain about _Bosche_. Check them both out. ... See which one You like. My professional opinion is that either will suit you just fine. [/JUSTIFY]


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Like L’ouvo said, if going with K.A. DO NOT get a tilt head model or anything under 5 qts


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm biased because I have an old Kitchen Aid.
I DO like it, rebuilt the worm gear ( ~$15 on Amazon- get the Whirlpool/OEM part!)
You might even consider buying an old used unit.
Good, albeit long winded, video here on the Kitchen Aid mixers;




G'luck!


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

And get the DC motor (1 or 1.3 HP), not the (IMO anemic) AC motor. Huge difference in oomph. Still nothing like a Hobart with the 3 speed gearbox, but it will still do the trick.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

L'uovo vulcanico said:


> And get the DC motor (1 or 1.3 HP), not the (IMO anemic) AC motor. Huge difference in oomph. Still nothing like a Hobart with the 3 speed gearbox, but it will still do the trick.


I didn't even know Hobart made a home use model.


----------



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

Transglutaminase said:


> I'm biased because I have an old Kitchen Aid.
> I DO like it, rebuilt the worm gear ( ~$15 on Amazon- get the Whirlpool/OEM part!)
> You might even consider buying an old used unit.
> Good, albeit long winded, video here on the Kitchen Aid mixers;
> ...





Transglutaminase said:


> I'm biased because I have an old Kitchen Aid.
> I DO like it, rebuilt the worm gear ( ~$15 on Amazon- get the Whirlpool/OEM part!)
> You might even consider buying an old used unit.
> Good, albeit long winded, video here on the Kitchen Aid mixers;
> ...


I have a question. I am looking at the 6 Qt Kitchen aid sold by Costco. Do you have any input on this Kitchen Aid. I was thinking of getting it for my daughter. She has 6 kids and bakes alot and her Kitchen aid is on its last legs. The price difference between the 6 Qt at costco and the 7Qt at Williams Sonoma is pretty drastic...$350 vs $999. Would appreciate your opinion


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

At that price, it sounds like the one sold by Costco is the 600, which has the (noisy as heck) AC motor. And the 6500 is under $600, so I'm confused about the $999 price tag? Also the N50-60 Hobart is a commercial model, but nothing says you can't use it at home (and I know people that have an N50 at home), just like a Robot Coupe or a Vulcan Stove (a friend got a 6 burner + griddle/salamander deck Wolf in their new kitchen as an anniversary present, and I am huge jealous)... Just make sure you have the circuit to handle a 6 amp motor... You can get a Good to Excellent used N50-60 for under $2000...


----------



## Chef Piya (Dec 13, 2020)

KITCHEN AID


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

sidediva said:


> I have a question. I am looking at the 6 Qt Kitchen aid sold by Costco. Do you have any input on this Kitchen Aid. I was thinking of getting it for my daughter. She has 6 kids and bakes alot and her Kitchen aid is on its last legs. The price difference between the 6 Qt at costco and the 7Qt at Williams Sonoma is pretty drastic...$350 vs $999. Would appreciate your opinion


It's cause it's Williams and Sonoma, I got my 8qt professional kitchen aid at Kohls for a couple hundred bucks during black friday, plus a bunch of kohls cash I used for accessories. Williams and Sonoma have a very pretty limited edition copper kitchen aid though, but I remember is was like $1000 or $1500 can't remember.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Some home users prefer the professional Hobart N5 over models made for domestic use.



Seoul Food said:


> I didn't even know Hobart made a home use model.


----------

